# General Discussion > General Developer Topics >  Which programming language can handle this

## Reinhard K

Hello, I have a product idea but no idea with which programming language I can implement it.

The software should arrange small graphics/ icons on a flat page according to certain rules (rotate, scale, skew, etc.) The selection, number and order of the icons to be used should be accepted via an API. The finished document should be returned as a PDF or JPG, for example, so that the customer can then print it out. In the end, this should be a SaaS solution.

Which programming language would you use to approach this topic?

----------


## VictorN

> Hello, I have a product idea but no idea with which programming language I can implement it.
> 
> The software should arrange small graphics/ icons on a flat page according to certain rules (rotate, scale, skew, etc.) The selection, number and order of the icons to be used should be accepted via an API. The finished document should be returned as a PDF or JPG, for example, so that the customer can then print it out. ...


I see no problem with using C++ to achieve this.




> ... In the end, this should be a SaaS solution.
> 
> Which programming language would you use to approach this topic?


There is not a problem to implement the service using C++.

But how are you going to let a customer to work with such a "service" while any service under Windows doesn't have UI?  :Confused:

----------


## Reinhard K

Thank you for your reply Victor.

I want my service to run in the cloud. The customer sends me the necessary input as an API call. At the customer's site, a printer should be connected to my service in the cloud, which then prints the generated document directly. I also do not yet, know how to stream the data to the printer will be technically solved.....

Of course, I also need a WEB GUI for the customer to configure various parameters etc. in my SaaS in the cloud.

----------


## VictorN

Sorry, I never developed anything to be run in the cloud. So I 'm afraid I won't be able to help you in this.  :Sick:

----------


## Reinhard K

Ok, thanks for trying to help!  :Thumb:

----------


## wolle

> no idea


I would consider Python,

https://www.python.org/

It is the preferred language among people with no idea   :Smilie: , and there are many, as you can see here,

https://www.tiobe.com/tiobe-index/

Good luck!

----------

